# Sweet Pea 1st Litter



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

My cat 6yr old Sweet Pea pulled a Houdini bout 2 1/2 weeks ago escaping outside, she was out for about 12 hrs but is indeed pregnant now. I took her to the vet for her booster shots days later and vet said it felt like she already had kittens when examining her stomach. Boy was I shocked told him must be a work of God or she really is houdini and can just disappear. This is my first cat to have kittens and I'm doing my best trying to prepare. Sweet Pea has real bad flea allergies, no chemicals have worked so I'm switching to all natural means to get rid of fleas but unsure of giving her Brewer's Yeast since she's pregnant. Is it ok to give her Brewer's Yeast w/ Garlic and if so how much since she has at least 5 kittens that we have felt of? Also what is the best cat food to feed her during this time until switching to kitten chow last couple weeks of pregn. I'd really like everybody's input so I can be the best mommy to her and get her prepared. Is their anything I can do to help her from being so hormonal cause boy is she ever right now. Thanks everybody.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You can have her spayed while she's pregnant, thereby solving all your problems and hers, and preventing any repercussions from any future Houdini acts. Frankly, it's the responsible thing to do, what with all the homeless cats in this world. And the way to be the "best mommy" to her as well.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd be very reluctant feeding garlic. A healthy adult might tolerate low doses of garlic (but it's toxic) but I wouldn't dare feeding a pregnant or lactating queen garlic. Brewer's yeast is OK though. I've read somewhere that Rosemary is good as a natural remedy against ticks and fleas. You make (or buy, I guess you can buy it in some health stores) a tincture of Rosemary and spray it on the cat.

When it comes to food she needs a lot of protein and fat. Kitten food will do good but most high quality canned foods are perfectly fine too.


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, Yea I know garlic is toxic in large amounts thats why I've been uneasy on starting her on the brewers yeast w/ garlic right now. I've started using a homemade lemon spray I found a recipe for that said works well on cats w/ fleas guess I'll have to see how that works. I did read though about using rosemary, thanks for the suggestion. Does anyone feed their cat a natural homemade diet? Been considering doing that especially now that she is expecting just don't know where to start. Keep the advise coming guys I need all I can get


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear she got out somehow :? 

I agree with Tim, spaying her is really an option. I'm really saddened by the amount of cats that are getting pregnant and bringing all these wonderful kitties into the world who will probably never see a forever home 

I know it's not your fault that she got out... But, if you don't spay her now, do you think you would consider spaying her later?

Goodluck! Sorry, I have no advice about homemade diets, but I'm sure there are others here that can help you.


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

Hi, everyone. I don't want anyone thinking I'm an irresponsible pet owner bc I'm not. I had already planned to have her spayed finally saved up the money to have my vet do it since Spay Arkansas or other low cost clinics would never answer the phone so I could set up an appt. with them since I'm a low-income student. However SweetPea had other plans and got out of the house & is now expecting. I even added a bell to her collar so I know can hear her at all times reducing the risk of her pulling a houdini & getting out of the house when we're coming or going. She is getting fixed as soon as she is through nursing though. I will never abort those precious lil kittens bc they are no different than a human child they have the same right to live. I'm trying to find homes for them now before they're due in July. If I can't where I'm originally from in Beebe, Ar just 30 min from where I live now we have a huge outdoor flea market next to the Sale Barn thats open every Sat. morning & people all over the state come (some as far as 3 hrs) to shop or sell. Their is one area I call animal row & even those who breed professional & have top of the line dogs come up to sell their pups. I know a lot of these pups & kittens go to good people who come to the flea market so thats my last alternative if I can't find homes for them before they're born. I'm a very responsible owner to my babies. Sweet Pea is my angel as well as my yorkie Precious, when I discovered Sweet Pea missing at 9pm when it was their eating time, I stayed out till 1130 searching for her would have kept on had my fiance not made me come in & go to bed before I make myself sick or worse cause a migraine. Wasn't easy sleeping though as Sweet Pea would crawl up next to me at night or give me massages to help me go to sleep. Thanx for everybodies input so far.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Sweet Pea said:


> Thanks, Yea I know garlic is toxic in large amounts thats why I've been uneasy on starting her on the brewers yeast w/ garlic right now. I've started using a homemade lemon spray I found a recipe for that said works well on cats w/ fleas guess I'll have to see how that works. I did read though about using rosemary, thanks for the suggestion. Does anyone feed their cat a natural homemade diet? Been considering doing that especially now that she is expecting just don't know where to start. Keep the advise coming guys I need all I can get


I raw feed my cats and I'm very happy with the result. I've done it for 5 years and I don't intend to stop. There are however a lot to think about when you make your own cat food. Maybe these links will help you some:
http://www.charlesloopsdvm.com/catdiet.htm
http://www.healthyvet.com/docs.htm
http://www.littlebigcat.com/

If you're more into less meat, maybe not serving raw _Dr. Pitcairn's book Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health For Dogs And Cats_ might be of interest.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet Pea, I wasn't suggesting you are an irresponsible pet owner, I did say that I know it's not your fault she got out.

And I am a low-income student as well, so I know the feeling.

I replied mainly because I noticed you didn't respond to Tim's reply. And writing after Tim just reminded me of a similar post, so I was just saddened about the situation -- all the time maintaining that it wasn't your fault.

Anyway, good luck with the kittens, I hope more people here can help you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I suppose I'm coming off as being the hard-headed stiff-necked self-righteous *****which is probably true to some extent, but frankly I don't think selling kittens and puppies at a flea market is too cool, either. I suppose it's a different culture. Around here something like that would probably cause a minor uproar. People here want to make sure animals go to good homes, and you can't vette people who buy animals at a flea market. It's well known that buyers for research labs aquire animals for experimental purposes any way they can, including posing as adopters.

Sweet Pea, I'm not being critical of you personally, because I think you see yourself as a responsible person in the context of what's considered responsibility where you live. Like I said, a difference in cultures. But one of the purposes of this forum is sharing knowledge as well as opinion. And I hope you learn that there are different standards of responsiblity toward animals in other places, standards of responsibility that would say that your approach toward this situation is not in the best interests of animal ownership.

You're free to do as you choose, but other people are also free to disagree.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was my first reaction to the flea market comment, too.  People with good intentions see a cute puppy or kitten and want it, but don't know how to properly care for them and they just end up being abandoned or on Craigslist or dropped off at the pound. 

Please don't let your kittens go to "impulse buyers."


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I know well enough that many people just can't bring themselves to have a cat spayed during early pregnancy because of ethical or moral dilemmas, but it really bothers me when people make the comment that "those kittens have a right to live"...
How much more of a right do those barely developed embryos have to live over the fully developed living breathing feeling already born cats that won't find homes because there are already too many cats, and will die lonely and unloved after their time is up in the shelter? Do they really have more of a "right" to be allowed to continue to develop than the "right" of an already living cat to continue to live?
To me, aborting kittens and aborting a human fetus is not at all the same. A human baby that is born does not displace another child from having a home and will not result in the deliberate killing of another. A kitten being born does exactly that. Every kitten born takes away a home that another could have had, and IMHO, its more unethical to kill a cat than it is to abort an underdeveloped embryo.

Other than that, I can't say much more other than that I agree with the comments about being cautious about giving away the cats to people you don't know. There are more unsavory people out there than we'd like to think, and they'll make you believe they're giving the cat a good home when they really have other terrible intentions, or a person will take them on impulse, later decide they're disposable, and your kittens will then be the ones competing for their lives against the soon-to-be-born kittens and the other, far too numerous, homeless cats.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nell said:


> How much more of a right do those barely developed embryos have to live over the fully developed living breathing feeling already born cats that won't find homes because there are already too many cats, and will die lonely and unloved after their time is up in the shelter? Do they really have more of a "right" to be allowed to continue to develop than the "right" of an already living cat to continue to live?.


Spot on and very well said.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Very well said Nell!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

We all have different beliefs when it comes to abortion, the subject itself is a very large subject to cover.

Sweet Pea has shared her/his opinion about it and we should respect that. Ethics is individual and there's nothin universially right or wrong, just different values and opinions.

Let's leave the abortion discussion now that we now where Sweet Pea stands on the subject.

/Sol, moderator


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

That's fair enough, I respect her decision 

But at the same time, I do think that purpose of forums like this are to learn from others. How can you learn from others if they aren't allowed to speak their mind?

Anyway, I think there's already a thread somewhere about this; we could go on and on about it so I think I'll just stop here.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

There's nothing wrong to discuss the subject itself, but it deserves it's own thread. This is Sweet Peas thread, she/he has been recommended abortion, but an abortion won't be done. The decision has already been made. I think we should leave it at that. 

/Sol, moderator


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

What a very sad situation  

And chances are impulse buyers that buy the kittens will not desex those kittens and they will make even more unwanted kittens and the cycle continues.

Sweetpea, i understand this is a touchy subject for you, but it is a touchy subject for us too. Alot of people here have worked with rescue groups and experience first hand what situations like yours have created. Statistically 80% of pets sold to impulse buyers end up in shelters, and of those 80%, 40% end up being euthanised (yes even little kittens that havent even had a chance at life yet) (dont quote me on those stats thats just from memory haha).

So please consider that before becoming defensive, we're just trying to help you realise the extent of the problem. If you choose do go ahead with the pregnancy we will still try to help you and answer questions all we can, but do realise the well being of these kittens and their future is now your responsiblity, rehoming them shouldnt be taken lightly.


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 15, 2008)

*sorry*

I respect ya'lls opinion on the subj. really I do everybody is entitled to that but please don't be as harsh bc the harshness hurts. I didn't mean to come off as defensive but it felt as if I was being attacked on the subj of responsibility and didn't have her spayed yet. Everyone has lost sight of why I actually posted here as well. I posted in regard of what the best thing is to help with fleas since she has a real bad flea allergy and chemicals have never worked so i've switched to all natural products, and I can't give her brewer's yeast with garlic bc of the kittens. I was also curious as to people's opinion of raw/natural diet during her pregnancy and if will help with fleas. Yes the South's culture is much different than the North's or Midwest. These kitten's won't go to just anyone either, I will carefully question each prospective buyer before I let go of her kitten's and let them know if they can't keep the kitten to give me a call and I will come get the kitten. I'd rather rescue an animal than purchase one new. Example instead of us buying new ferrets after losing ours 2 weeks ago, Fri. we have an appt w/ the director of a rescue shelter so she can do a home visit so we can adopt 2 rescue ferrets that were found abused & neglected. We plan to do the same when ready for another dog. and yes I didn't purchase Sweet Pea, I rescued her, as a small kitten probable 4-5 weeks old in my mom's engine hiding from the dogs she was a wild kitten. Our old man Lucky my mom adopted him from humane society when I was about 7 yrs old he's now 18 yrs old. We've always adopted rescue animals. That ya'll is someone responsible. Please help me find a good food or remedy to control her fleas, etc so she'll have beautiful healthy kittens.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

plain brewers yeast should do the trick for the fleas. I myself am also looking at the raw diet for my cat but havent found anything I care for yet as all the information is scattered around. Post pictures of the kittens!!!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

What about a BARF diet? Apparently they make a cat version and also tell you the amount that needs to be fed to a nursing mother.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

here is a link to some organic flea medican you can order

Flea Medication


sorry the codes so long I dont know how to do that cool trick of naming the url yet



==============
Edited by doodlebug to reduce the url.

Here's how you do it, in order to show the example I added a space between = and www. Leave the space out when you do it. 

Cat Forum

When done without the space you would get:

Cat Forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There are many natural flea meds on Google. Here's one link:

http://onlynaturalpet.com/

Sweet Pea, I am in complete agreement with your views on abortion. (And there is an open thread about the subject) Of course spaying and neutering are the answer to the overabundance of cats and dogs. I'm sure you will get your cat spayed after the kittens are born. 

I hope you will screen possible adopters very carefully, and do not give the kittens away. Unfortunately, there are those who have no respect for kittens they have not paid for.  Some of the kittens offered "free to a good home" are sold as snake food, are abandoned, or sold to research laboratories. The newspapers warn against this practice at the beginning of the pet sections. Still, the ads persist.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

There are plenty of natural "tick collars" on the market here in Sweden and I'd imagine you're not worse off in the US. Some of these herb collars kill off more than just ticks.

I did a quick search and found:
http://www.thepowerherbs.com/Merchant2/ ... gory_Code=
http://www.onlynaturalpet.eu/product_in ... anguage=en
http://www.thefindgreen.com/pets/info-tick-collar


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You'll probably be all right so long as the kittens go to local people; people you know you can trust. I think you should be wary of any strangers -- they might be lying to you to get animals for a research lab.


----------

